# You Guys Are E.p.i.c - Giveaway 2012 ("the Package") X 2 Winners Announced



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm in the mood, it feels right.








Hey guys, welcome to my first ... ever giveaway!
Heck ... my as well, xmas is just around the corner!

I've always planned on doing a giveaway ... but i never thought about it more than this week, i just had to let it out before it consumes my mind ya' know?
This is just my way of saying *thanks* to everyone on SSF, you guys are awesome. Especially Aaron and the mods! i appreciate all the work you guys put into the community and your dedication is the backbone of this forum.

*The RULES:*

1. Must of been a member before 1st August 2012
2. Has a minimum of 30 post.

This is in place to prevent 'new' members joining just for freebies, which is unfair for members that contribute.

If you want to participate but you're 'under aged' you must have parental permission .. i will not be responsible for your own actions with this slingshot.

*How do i join the giveaway?*
*Just say " i'm in " *

Winner will be announced through a random number generator on 6th of December 2012 ( i may move the date earlier if no one joins after a while )

"The package" includes:
My sweat and blood







.... my own DKC frame that was posted here* - *http://slingshotforu...es/#entry217104
Set of Fastbands that was made by a fello member ZDP189 ( These bands are EXTREMELY hard to find .... i don't think ZDP sells them anymore







)




























Second prize










Ohh and if you guys have some time, check out my facebook page http://www.facebook....0819002?fref=ts
Thanks guys!

Enjoy









Participants:
Lightgeoduck

GrayWolf

Hrawk

Reecemurg

Imperial

e~shot

bullseyeben

wombat

the lard

pop shot

jazz

kobe23

Caribbean_Comanche

tnflipper52

Jim Williams

All Buns Glazing

M_J

LVO

AJW

Beanflip

Rayshot

Quarterinmynose

Shazam

funk3ymunky

Thornbottom

Brainleak

Allen Welsh

BobbyZarlinga

ebooks886

mckee

harpersgrace

orcrender

Pawpawsailor

Sofreto

Btoon84

the chunkapult man

Natty Fork

The Gopher

trobbie66

toolmantf99

Melvin

Rockslinger

Jakerock

Sean

DukaThe

AnTrAxX

Henry in Panama

JLS:Survival

shawnr5

capnjoe

Charles

Armin

AaronC

Worserabbit

Porcelanowy

Harson

luxor5

Incomudro

Mr.Teh

Jacktrevally

mike88206

monoaminooxidase

mrpaint

bkcooler

DracoUltim

Parnel

DF in NY

Bruno529

Northerner

Rosco

Elmar

Inkspot

Setarip

Viper010

Flippinout

Treefork

MAV

AZ Stinger

homemade hunter

Rapier

Sst der Kleine Steinschlag

Tradspirit

JamsMarmalades

RawSlingshots

f00by

kooniu

msasso

Tirador

Tex-Shooter

Rlmlam

Ruthiexxxx

Cervantes

Stevotattoo

Alfshooter

Gardengroove

sharpshooterJD

derbyduck

The Warrior

zhop
* Devoman*

*Winners: 80 and 71*
*Congrats to Rapier and Elmar. *


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

First... I win OH YEAH

Thanks Danny

LGD


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Danny,

This is a very generous offer, and a gorgeous slingshot.

Thank you for the chance...I'm in!

And LGD...you didn't say the magic phrase..







...that makes me first.

Todd


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Very generous of you man, colour me in


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Very nice of you danny ,, im in !!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

*I'm in*


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well the ladies always told me Aussies do it better...not sure what that means







but I want some kiwi in me cabinet!
I'M IN DANNY BOY!
Cheers for the opportunity mate..


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

There's no way I'm going to turn down a chance at "Danny" catty.
I'm in!!


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

Mannnnn I'm in Danny thanks for the chance mate .


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm in too! That thing looks great!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

i am in, thank you very much


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

*i'm in*


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gosh Danny, that is so generous a gesture. Count me in. Good luck to all.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Who wouldn't want a frame like that!? I'm in









Thanks for the kind opportunity Danny!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm in, frigging totally in. Good work, buddy.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm in!!
Give me some extra numbers in that drawing


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in! That's incredibly generous of you, Danny!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I feel lucky ... please count me in !


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Danny, I'm in.

I would like to visit New Zealand. Perhaps a part of it will visit me first.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

You the man Danny! I'm in!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

August 1st rule sucks dude







.. I've only been here since September 15th..









Maybe rule change **** How about being a sponsor to the site trumps all other requirements.*


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

****! I loved the colours of this when you first posted. I'M IN!!


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

I'm in!







Such a nice catty! I think everyone on the forum will be in lol


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

wow wow wee woo! how could I pass up a chance like this? I'm in! Thanks for the chance, and for building such awesome slingshots.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow danny thanks for the giveaway. I'm in!


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Ever get the feeling ye should have joined a site earler??? haha
Thats a beautiful catty and best of luck guys.

Cheers
AL


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Very generous, I'm in!!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

chance of winning a frame from one of the best makers ? im in ! thanks danny


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Awe heck I usually don't do this but I really think that's cool. I'm in too..


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in. Very nice of you.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Danny,

You're a generous lad!

I'm in!

Perry


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I'm in...thanks for your generosity.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

If there was ever a time that I have said "I'm in", I mean it no more than right now! You are a kind soul. It's stuff like this that makes the world go round buddy...


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

You guys are keeping me busy updating the participant lists .... which is a good thing?









Thanks guys the response so far has been over whelming!


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

im in!


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm In!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

OK I'm in. Danny you are producing some beauty cattys! Thanks for a chance at your fine craftsmanship


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm in...always a fan of this one!


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in also,beautiful item.
Melvin


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*I'm in! Thanks Danny!*


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I am totally in. Thanks Danny


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Lovely slingshot, thanks. I'm in.


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm in. Thank you danny


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

So you sandblasted the frame? The Mircata too?
Or is it an additional one?

Looks really great!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Count me in. What a beautiful frame.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

[sup]I'm in! Thanks for doing this.[/sup]


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm in...

Steve's backyard stealing his chooks and his Natty Light.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

VERY generous indeed ... that is one nice looking rig. I'm IN!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Armin (Jul 5, 2011)

Great idea,i'm in.
That would be a an enrichment for my collection!!!!























Greets from Germany!!

ARMIN


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## worserabbit (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Armin (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello

I'm in









Thanks Danny








Cheers
Rafał


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

I,m in ,what a chance for everyone ,cool deal danny.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm in Danny! Awesome prize on offer!!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Put me down as:* IN*

This is a really nice thing of you to do!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> So you sandblasted the frame? The Mircata too?
> Or is it an additional one?


Yup! you guessed right, it's been sand blasted all over.

Texture of the frame feels incredible .. IMO of course.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in too !! Thank you Danny0663 for this chance


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## mike88206 (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

no false modesty here... I'm in.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

You DA man!!!!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

You guys rock!








The response so far has been over whelming .. thought i would add another prize for the tube shooters.



























Thanks!


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

i'd love a shot at that beautiful sling, im in!


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Danny, you're giving away another fine caddy!!?? You're crazy cool bro


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm in! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I'm in! My wife even gave me permission, sometimes she thinks I act under-aged!









Danny, thank you for this awesome giveaway!


----------



## DF in NY (Sep 8, 2011)

"I'm in"

And thanks!

DF in NY


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm in !!
Looks awesome D:=


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm in.

Many thanks,
Northerner


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Danny you are the man!

.....I've always rooted for the All Blacks too....hope that counts a teensy bit in my favour.

I'm in!


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

*i'm in*

*thanks*


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm in for sure thanks Danny for this chance.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Im in


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

wow danny those catties look friggin awesome bro! love your work!

very very generous of you, this here lottery! plz count me in!

a big thank you from the netherlands for this awesome opportunity

cheers, remco


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm in. That would look good in my collection.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

flippinout said:


> I'm in!


I may hate you forever flip if you win.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Dang, I joined in august but not early enough, hey maybe next time...


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Mehhh it's close enough AZ









You're in.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey, thanks Danny, appreciate that, some really good folks on here, that`s all I got to say.


----------



## homemade hunter (Sep 24, 2011)

In in
I think I have 30 posts
Thanks


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Oh yeah baby... I'm so IN. Love you crazy **** Danny and would be very happy to own a catty of yours. Thanks for the generous offer.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

_Yeah, I´m in!_


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Very generous!! I'm in....


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Dammit! Knew I should have posted more (and joined sooner)...









In any case, whoever wins that is extremely lucky - it's one of my absolute favourites I've seen on here, and has in fact been an inspiration to me to try my hand at DIY "Micarta".

Sure it'll find a good home with an appreciative shooter. Good luck everyone!


----------



## RawSlingshots (Jun 22, 2012)

**** yeah, i'm in! thanks Danny!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

I'm in!!! Thanks for doing this Danny I would love to have one of your shooters!


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm in!!


----------



## msasso (Nov 7, 2012)

oh well, i'm not in. I don't meet the criteria for this contest. I feel a little "left out"


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm in! (PLEASE) Thanks Danny!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Count me IN
Rick


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

msasso said:


> oh well, i'm not in. I don't meet the criteria for this contest. I feel a little "left out"


These things are done quite often here on the slingshot forum msasso. Rules like these have had to be implimented because contests where being entered by those who have no interest in the comunity but saw a way to get "free" stuff. Sounds unfair to those just starting to get involved but it's more unfair when people use the generosity of others for their own selfishness.
Don't feel left out mate. Your as important as anyone else on the forum. Next time you'll qualify and have the opportunity to enter some great and generious offer by some super forum member...
Cheers mate


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

gosh...it's stunning !!1 I'm in !


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Oooops...just realised I don't qualify...the addiction didnt hit til September


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

No problem Ruthiexxxx ... you're still in. Rules can flex around sometimes


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow...thanks Danny !


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

*i'm in ..am I late? whatevs, I'm still in.*


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Very generous...I'm in


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I´m in !

Muchas gracias Master Danny.


----------



## mike88206 (Dec 11, 2010)

When do we found put who winS?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

mike88206 said:


> When do we found put who winS?


It's in the very first post . . . .


----------



## mike88206 (Dec 11, 2010)

Ahh yes, sorry, I overlooked that. Once again sorry.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

That's too cool to be true. Not only one of your masterpieces but you also added a second price. If it comes to my taste I couldn't even pick one of them because I like them both so much. Your craftmanship, your designs and influence to the forum is great. You should get a price for that (besides the ones for SOTM







). Count me in buddy.
Cheers, Simon.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow! Both of those slingshots are gorgeous. Count me in!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Im in! Thank you.


----------



## Backwoods chuck (Nov 25, 2012)

Well my bad luck I just joined but rules seem really fair love those slingshots nice nice ????????????


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I didnt realize I hadnt joined the forum early anough for me to count. So sory about that. But good luck to all else who are participating.


----------



## derbyduck (May 1, 2011)

yep I'M IN


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

3 more days left!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm in! Very generous, and awesome give away, much appreciated.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

i,m in


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

im in


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll play," Im in"


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

One day left!


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

im still in


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

*WINNER *of first prize!
Number: 80 (Rapier)










*WINNER* of second prize! 
Number: 71 (Elmar)










Wow! ... thanks to everyone that contributed (all 100 of yah'







) the response has been amazing. 
Looking forward to next years giveaway


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

OMG! No ****?!? Thanks so much man. I'm stoked... First thing I've ever won I'm my life and what a prize!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

The wait was exciting! Grats guys

Lgd


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> OMG! No ****?!? Thanks so much man. I'm stoked... First thing I've ever won I'm my life and what a prize!


Congrats!
No problem dude, it was my pleasure. Just sent PM btw


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

birthday and xmas at once, wow.

Thank you very much for that fine raffle

best regards,
Elmar


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

lucky mofos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ELMAR AND RAPIER enjoy those little works of art : )








once again Danny, really swell of ya to do this.... you are a stellar guy!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congrats guys! You the Man, Danny.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Congrats guys !!!! 
Top man danny boi !!!


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners and thanks again for a great contest Danny!


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

congraulations guys,you lucky devils


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the wonderful giveaway, and congratulations to the winners!!!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

congrats rapier & elmar! and danny thanks again for organizing this, very generous of you!

cheers, remco


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Congrats guys


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats guys for winning such beauties!
Dan is such a gracious guy for giving everyone a chance! Thanks Dan!


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats to the winners, excellent contest.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats to the winners, that is really some nice stuff


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh ya! Lucky dogs.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

LUCKY!! Congratulations to the winners. If you get bored with them just let me know..


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats to the winners! And thanks for the opportunity, very much appreciated.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation to the winners !!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Muchas gracias Señor Danny .









felicitaciones a los ganadores .. ..... alf


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations fellas, well done! Danny, a super giveaway, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply, been quite busy between the festive season...

So, it's here and it is ,wooow, amazing.

Danny, you made a first-class slingshot.

The beadblasted(?) finish is flawless the design fits perfect in my hand and thanks for the the bandset (1842 ?).

many many thanks for the giveaway, and of course the top notch super slingshot.

best regards,

elmar





  








DKC By Danny




__
Elmar


__
Jan 7, 2013




Second Price (not realy, it's a JACKPOT) from the "You guys are epic- giveaway 2012" by...









  








DKC By Danny




__
Elmar


__
Jan 7, 2013




Second Price (not realy, it's a JACKPOT) from the "You guys are epic- giveaway 2012" by...


----------

